
Modern Monetary Theory - naveen99
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modern_Monetary_Theory
======
chadcmulligan
In my limited understanding - in MMT because the US is the currency of choice
then it can make up as much money as it wants. My thought on this is though -
if the US dollar becomes, basically, gibberish because it's been pumped so
high (e.g. the US Debt keeps going up and up), then it will be abandoned and
some other currency will become the standard, at this point the US is in big
trouble. Maybe someone more knowledgable in this stuff can point out the flaw?
one of those things I've wondered for a while.

------
naveen99
I think we are headed this way weather people want to or not.

~~~
naveen99
Also, I think the rest of the world is headed this way under US based MMT
weather they like it or not. Meaning the USA spends at will in their countries
as well as its own states and just backs off once they have inflation.

